# Repairing where paint peeled off with masking tape?



## Dale (Apr 7, 2006)

*paint peeling off texture?*

Hi Doug
Where have the paint came off from, the wall or the ceiling?
And what is on the surface that has lost the paint.
Can you get back on this forum and let us know please.
Regards
Dale.


----------



## Doug Crf (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi the paint came off the wall and it is pretty thick and lifting.It is like If I wanted to I could use my finger nail and peel some paint off.It did not come off all the way around but in a quite a few places.
Thanks Doug


----------



## Dale (Apr 7, 2006)

*flaking paint*

Hi Doug

without looking at any pictures i would say take off any loose paint, then seal the area with something like Unibond (PVA) so that the new filler sticks and DOES not drY in too quickly

Let this dry and mix up filler or even thick texture and fill to the level of the existing surface, let this dry completely then sand it down to the required level.

It sounds like the paint that was applied to the surface that is flaking off under the pressure of the tape being pulled away didn't adhere to the surface sufficiently, probably because it may have been laid onto a porous surface and the paint was too thick and not watered down sufficiently for the first coat

This is just my advice without seeing what else may have caused the damage

All the best and let us know how you get on.

Regards
Dale


----------



## AAPaint (Mar 4, 2006)

You could also try a lightweight spackling compound. Prime it with the product mentioned above, or hit it with a shot of Zinsser's Guardz, then spackle, come back in 20 mins sand and paint. I find lightweight spackles easier to use for small touch ups than drywall compound.


----------

